# catfish paradise report from 4/14/11



## fish on colwell (Apr 13, 2011)

went out to this place in camden ohio known to have some monster catfish well get up there at 3pm and stay till 1045 pm and not a single bite. the pond i fished on from 3-945pm hadnt been stocked yet these yr but the people that run the place dont tell u that until u have fished it all day. place was busy so couldnt move to a supposed stocked lake until 945 and no better luck there either. there is 4 main lakes and another for keeping fish. the lake #1 had just been stocked the night before so it was slammed with people and there were people catching fish but didnt see a single fish caught on lakes #2 ,3,or 4. it was a nice day out wind some wind but all the lakes were on lock jaw so dk if this is common or what let me know what results if any u guys have had thanks.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

That place has the 2nd highest amount of poached fish in the state of Ohio, next to the original Catfishermans Paradise. 

I'm sorry but as a catfisherman, my paradise isn't fishing poached fish in a mudhole, elbow to elbow with rude folks that think they know it all. I'd rather stop fishing and start flying kites or collect model trains. 

No offense to you, those places lure in all kinds of fisherman. While you certainly can catch some big fish, it isn't worth it. There is no sport in fishing a muddy fish bowl, filled to the tip with poached river fish. Its like hunting in a gated deer sanctuary, where the deer are mistreated and don't have proper habitat. Sorry but those places just get my blood boiling.

And if those places don't stock illegally poached river fish, I'd like to know what fish farm is able to raise thousands of pounds of flathead over 40-50lbs and sell them. That process isn't logically possible, so guess where those fish come from.

Again, not trying to bash you or anyone else who fishes these lakes. I've fished them before also, plenty of times. But its been a good 5 years since then. I'm only 24 now, so it hasn't been long since I was a goofy teenager, not caring about the future of my favorite pastime.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I couldn't have said it better. No offense to pay lakers, but if you really enjoy fishing get a license, some bait, go to a river, and wait. I'm sure you'll be just as if not more pleased with the results, plus its a fair fight. Plus in my opinion any fish from the river will give you a hell of a lot better fight.


----------



## claybeatty (Nov 2, 2009)

i'll go a step further on sams post, as soon as you hook em, jump in a yak!! now there's a fun fight!!!!!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> That place has the 2nd highest amount of poached fish in the state of Ohio, next to the original Catfishermans Paradise.


Just to clarify, POACHED means illegally taken, whether it's a fish or deer. Fish stocked in paylakes, especially Catfisherman's Paradise are* NOT* poached in any way. The owner, James Reed, is a licensed commercial fisherman that catches his own fish and stocks his own lakes.

James also owned the Original Catfisherman's Paradise but sold it some years ago, and from what I understand, it's not stocked heavily anymore.

And to add my two cents, if you all don't like the subject that has been posted about, why bother to post your negative comments? Did it ever occur to any of you that there are people in this world that do not have the resources to drive long miles to reach a river, or don't own boats to fish miles upon miles of a river to catch fish?

If you all think catching fish out of a paylake is so easy, drive up to Catfishermans Paradise and have at it. Someone just walked out of there with $5,200 in their pocket and another just hit a fish for $1,200. So, if your so sure all you have to do is throw out a line and hook a fish, go on up there and grab yourself a pocket full of money....It's easy right? It's not a "sporting way" to catch a fish right? So you should be able to catch every damn fish in the lake and retire then.

Did you ever consider that there are a lot of people, a large number being older folks, that fish paylakes for channel cats for food? I bet not.

This "Holier-than-Thou" **** is really getting old on here. If you don't like paylakes, so be it...Keep you comments to yourself. Nobody is blasting any of you for what you post are they?

I know for a *FACT* that there are a number of members on here that have, and still do, fish pay lakes. They will NEVER come out in the open about it because of dumb ass comments like the ones made in this thread.

The original poster made his comments about a pay lake and asked for advice from anyone that might know something about this place, he didn't ask to get blasted for no reason did he? 

No he didn't. Hell, the guy might decide leave this forum because of the heat, is that what the Administrators of this site want? I wouldn't think so. Maybe the Admins and Mods on here need to step up and put a stop to the bashing.

If these lakes bother any of you so much, do something the change the laws. It's a simple as that. Until the laws are changed, everything is legal as can be. Just because it's not "your thing" doesn't mean it's not someone elses "thing", so why do you feel the need to condemn them for what they do and where they do it at?

Jumping off the soap box now...Back to your original programming.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chuck said it well, if you can't post a positive comment, then move on. This topic has been a touchy one since we created the site. I don't cater the pay lakes, but I have taken a handicapped person to one a few times and he's caught fish. Not everyone can go set on a bank somewhere or get out in a boat, so in this case the pay lakes are great form these people. Knowing all that fact really does make a difference. Simple answer is if you don't like them, don't go there. I know for a fact that there are some members on the site that call themselves "catmen" and have fish at pay lakes. Yes - That is a fact period ! Just do some searching on here and you'll see for yourselves. So instead of bashing someone for enjoying a night of fishing, just move on to another thread.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have never fished at any of the pay lakes listed but last year I went twice to Bass Lakes on the edge of Doylestown. I fish public waters about once or twice a week all season. What I liked about Bass Lakes was the fact that I could take my 3 year old son there and he could use the same tactics we use for bluegill at Springfield or Silvercreek but he caught trout.

My fillet knife and grill couldn't tell the difference.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

paylakes do have many pros and many cons i know not everyone agrees but i know of alot of people that got hooked on fishing after visiting a paylake they provide everyone good opportunities to catch some big fish and put some food on the table


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuck P. said:


> Just to clarify, POACHED means illegally taken, whether it's a fish or deer. Fish stocked in paylakes, especially Catfisherman's Paradise are* NOT* poached in any way. The owner, James Reed, is a licensed commercial fisherman that catches his own fish and stocks his own lakes.
> 
> James also owned the Original Catfisherman's Paradise but sold it some years ago, and from what I understand, it's not stocked heavily anymore.
> 
> ...




I'll see myself to the door then... 

If this is how any majority of the site feels about these operations, I want nothing to do with it. My post obviously hit a nerve with you, my apologizes. I highly doubt it rubbed TS the same way though, as I made it clear twice in my post I was not bashing nor attacking him. 

If You can't see how James Reed's little operation is harming the future of trophy catfishing, You need to put a little more thought into it. It may be legal and it may be good for a handful of fisherman who don't have access to rivers or reservoirs, but its bad for the future.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> I'll see myself to the door then...
> 
> If this is how any majority of the site feels about these operations, I want nothing to do with it.


No need to "see yourself to the door", and you didn't hit any nerve on this side. It's just the fact that this subject, whenever it's brought up, brings up the same arguments both for and against it.

I just get a little tired of seeing people post about something like this, then getting blasted for doing it. Somehow it turns into some sort of ethical or moral issue instead of what it is, a post about fishing.

Like it or not, pay lakes are legal. It is what it is...Enough said.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Chuck P. said:


> No need to "see yourself to the door", and you didn't hit any nerve on this side. It's just the fact that this subject, whenever it's brought up, brings up the same arguments both for and against it.
> 
> I just get a little tired of seeing people post about something like this, then getting blasted for doing it. Somehow it turns into some sort of ethical or moral issue instead of what it is, a post about fishing.
> 
> Like it or not, pay lakes are legal. It is what it is...Enough said.


Fair enough. 

At least now I know to leave these threads alone. I have to admit I was hesitant to post on this and I hate to start arguments, especially on fishing related conversation. 

Sorry to the OP, didn't mean for your thread to get hijacked in debate, hopefully someone comes along and gives You a proper answer to your questions.


----------



## fish on colwell (Apr 13, 2011)

im not offended in any way shape or form. i just like fishing weather its on a boat on a side or at a pay lake. if ur a person that dont like pay lakes thats ur choice but dont effect or hurt me in any way shape or form. and far as y i went there other than to fish was ive never caught a catfish bigger than 10lbs and i heard there was large cats up there so i wanted to give myself the chance to finally catch one. i have a 16ft boat but i dont know of many places i can take it and sure dont know many great places for fishing aka why ive done pay laking so far this yr. i have my fishin license and plan on going to non pay lake site a plenty this yr but i do not have many friends that enjoy fishing so thats a prob.but back to the original question has any one had any luck up there this yr?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishon, Drop me a PM and Ill take you out sometime and give you a primer on river or even public lake catfishing, if you got a 16 ft'r, your all set! Sorry, I havent heard any reports on CF2. Im in Dayton and fish CJ Brown all the time as well as the GMR in town and today Ill be at eastwood lake, all in your backyard.

Salmonid


----------

